# south-of-france's bagalicious collection



## south-of-france

What a great place for LV lovers ! I've started collecting LVs about 4 years ago while in grad school, and 
since graduating I have added a few more items to my small collection. Here they go :

Large epi noe in kenyan fawn/gold cipango (discontinued 90s model)
Small epi noe in toledo blue (discontinued 90s model)
Large Trocadero in monogram
Pochette marly bandoulière in monogram
Pochette accessoires cherry blossom
Pochette clés cherry blossom
Pochette clés multicolor black
Portemonnaie plat multicolor white
Zippé wallet in monogram cérises
Pochette clés in monogram cérises
Medium epi agenda in vanille/lilac
Pochette clés charms blanc

A used brown epi tresor wallet and brown petit noe are on their way as well . I like vintage pieces (in good condition) and patina, so the only new-bought pieces are the pochette clés cérises and the white charms pochette clés. Thanks for looking


----------



## GerGirl

The Cherry Blossom Pochette is so cute!


----------



## Serendipity

Nice collection, love the noe!


----------



## JAP4life

your collection is adorable! each cles adds such a nice touch!


----------



## H_addict

WELCOME!  LOVE ALL YOUR PIECES!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks!! Finally people aren't shaking their heads  I'm hoping to get bags instead of small leather goods in the future, I'm already looking forward to what special collections come next from LV *g*

I just adore the Priscilla bag in white mc and the Koala wallet in any design...  sigh! Fortunately here in Switzerland the nearest store is never crowded and getting what you want is usually possible.


----------



## NL3181

not bad yet simple and nice


----------



## print*model

Very nice!  You have wonderful taste!  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Kat

very pretty!


----------



## mewlicious

Welcome!  your cherry blossom pieces!


----------



## Lanbanan

I really like your cherry blossom.


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, I'm proud of my cb's , they were hard to get but I loved the chase . I also have other handbags, I photographed some of those because everyone likes pictures . I mostly wear the coach large gallery tote (it fits everything) and for special occasions the red Chanel.

I'm not so fond of the Dior bags anymore though (the small one on the right was a gift which I've never really liked ).

Do you mix-and-match your bags from different labels?


----------



## solitair

really nice collection...
keep up the good work and keep on buying


----------



## bluxcape

nice collection, i bet u will be buying more soon...


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks! How do you guys buy your bags? From the store or eluxury (in the U.S.), from board members (how?), from friends, from ebay...? I often buy pre-loved bags but doing it on ebay seems such a minefield


----------



## cloud1014

wowww nice collection!


----------



## asl_bebes

Very nice collection ... love  the red Chanel!


----------



## helenNZ

hey
you have a wonderful collection!!! thank you for sharing your collection with us!


----------



## lavie

i like your collection! esp the charms cles


----------



## izumii

cute collection I love the cherry blossom line


----------



## vuittonGirl

gasp, your collection is lovely...


----------



## elle

Very nice!


----------



## oranGetRee

wonderful collection! You have a far bigger beautiful collection of LVs than I can ever imagine I would have.


----------



## LuvsLV

it is not small at all! thanks for sharing!


----------



## darelgirl

you have a lovely collection there! thanks for sharing!!!

"Thanks! How do you guys buy your bags? From the store or eluxury (in the U.S.), from board members (how?), from friends, from ebay...? I often buy pre-loved bags but doing it on ebay seems such a minefield"

I buy my bags directly from the store! I didn't purchase anything from ebay yet because i am to afraid of ending up with a fake!!!


----------



## kathyrose

I love your CB and Cerise stuff!!!


----------



## Mshashmount

niceee coin pouches!!


----------



## pursegalor

Fabulase collection.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all so much for your comments!  

So this is an updated pix with all new arrivals... and I bought the blue mini pleaty in my local lv store, to be safe 

Now I'm looking at a black or beige small inclusion bracelet... does anyone have one and wear it too? 
And since I saw the damier speedy in real life, I would love to get one as well... just not sure about the size yet. I need to save some $$$ first :shame:


----------



## RoseMary

congrats, love the denim pleaty!


----------



## Marie83

beautiful collection! i love your cherry blossom pochette


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you


----------



## Alice From Italy

I LOVE the cherry blossom pochette, it's simply wonderful!!


----------



## mewlicious

I love all your cles! So cute!!


----------



## Lucie_lou

Lovely collection!


----------



## Marly

I love your Epi leather collection. Is your brown Epi the "Fawn" color?


----------



## ayla

Oooh the cles are so cute, the cerises, cherry blossom and charms ! 

Is the south of France mentioned, Jersey ?


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks you all!

Marly - yes it's the fawn color! I love it  The large noe has two colors, kenyan fawn and cipango gold.

ayla - I'm not sure I got your question? Sorry!

Tomorrow I'm going to add a black thin inclusion bracelet, they managed to get a hold of one for me! I'm soo hoping it will fit.


----------



## south-of-france

To update, I have since added  
- a black inclusion bracelet PM
- a beige silk scarf
- a cerises speedy
- and I traded the Juliette for a black MC pochette 
Here are a few speedy cerises pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/ohh-cerises-speedy-yay-29025-4.html
No more spending until after vacation!


----------



## luckylacoste

I love the collection!


----------



## elongreach

Nice collection!


----------



## ayla

south-of-france said:
			
		

> ayla - I'm not sure I got your question? Sorry!



I thought that your south of France meant the island of Jersey ! 

http://www.jersey.com/francais/index.asp?bhcp=1

But Switzerland must be lovely ! I didn't get to go this year - very disappointed !


----------



## lv-lover

Awesome collection!
I love your cherry blossom pochette.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all!
Hi ayla, Jersey is north of France (a few miles off the Normandy)  I've been to the South of France often (the Cote d'Azur) and I love it there, that's why I've chosen it as my forum name  Switzerland is gorgeous too! The only thing missing is the ocean :shame:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Great collection


----------



## chanelvgirl

*You have a lovely collection, congrats *


----------



## John 5

The taupe Chains Cles looks AMAZING.


----------



## purplekitty

Great collection!!! I  your blue epi.


----------



## LVgirly

I love your assortment of cles and your Dior bags!! Nice collection.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Great collection! I love all of your bags.


----------



## jenn4lv

Great collection.  I really like your CB items!


----------



## barbie.belle

niice lvs! sexy!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Pretty! I especially love the CB pieces!


----------



## CaliGirl101

Nice Collection!


----------



## Addy

You have an awesome collection!


----------



## twinkle.tink

very nice


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all so much for your nice comments  . It's especially nice to see how everybody likes a different bag...  so do I, from day to day LOL 

Ayla - I went to Jersey this summer LOL it's a really cute little island with adorable quirks and the people were just lovely  

Since then I've added:

- a Damier speedy 30 
- a blue Groom agenda
- a red Groom bandeau
I  them!! I'll add pics later!
... and I'm on the list for the porte-clefs Pastilles which will be coming out here in December (what a long wait)

Thank you all for your nice comments!


----------



## ShoooSh

Great collection


plz add pic's of the new goodies


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous!!


----------



## newbee

nice collection


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Chloe, Nola and newbee 

I finally got around to taking the new pics, they're not that good (esp. the last one ) but you get the idea:


----------



## south-of-france

Forgot to add the black inclusion PM bangle... :shame: I wear this a lot :


----------



## south-of-france

Ok ladies, here are my newest two additions:

- cerises bucket with cerises small pochette
- porte cles pastilles (got it today! Yay! But it was actually way to expensive I think)

Thanx for letting me share


----------



## cat_inluv

Love your collection


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you cat_inluv 

Here's a cérises family shot and a better pic of the pastilles porte clés. Enjoy


----------



## Purse=Heaven

great collection, love all the cerises!


----------



## south-of-france

Awww thanks :shame:


----------



## newaddiction

i love your accessories! congrats, your collection is soo cute!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you


----------



## south-of-france

Well I did it... couldn't resist a fabulous deal on a slightly used denim neo speedy in blue... and to top it off, I got the transparent inclusion bracelet on the day it hit the store - the only one they had at the moment  Pics to follow 

I figured since I've been working a lot lately... but now I seriously need to stop spending LOL!!


----------



## south-of-france

south-of-france said:


> ... and to top it off, I got the transparent inclusion bracelet on the day it hit the store - the only one they had at the moment  Pics to follow



Here are the promised pics of the inclusion bracelet:


----------



## peace43

Your transparent inclusion bracelet is beautiful!!!  I'm #1 on the waitlist at my LV store but my SA says that she's only seen one store in the U.S.A that has received them so far.  It seems that the stores in Europe and Canada are the one ones to receive them so far....  I can't wait to get the call from my SA!


----------



## south-of-france

I hope you will get it soon... It's really worth waiting for! Good luck and thank you


----------



## south-of-france

@ peace43: Have you got the bracelet yet? 

I wanted to add the finally found neo speedy, it was a great deal too! Slightly used & authenticated for $576 shipped  I carried her today 

And then we're off to Paris for the weekend & I will add any new goodies next week  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Love them all, especially the Cerise pieces!


----------



## south-of-france

If you love the cerises pieces Jen, I've got an update for you ! Just got them almost new and I  these mules. I've been wanting cerises shoes for so long, can't believe they're really here Enjoy!


----------



## south-of-france

And a group shot of the entire Cerises family   :


----------



## fuyumi

I still have a fond liking for the cherry blossom range.


----------



## Glamourette

very pretty congrats


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks fuyumi & Glamourette 

Finally today very early, the Sophie arrived from Hawaii! Had to go the ebay route but it wasn't so bad and totally worth it (except for customs  ), I love this bag!  It looks so perfect, at least to me . Hope you can stand to look at another Sophie lol!


----------



## south-of-france

Two more:


----------



## allbrandspls

awesome collection, love them all, nice taste in bags


----------



## Nola

Great collection!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you allbrandspls and Nola! 

Ok I'm not turning my back on LV, I mean come on, even if the spring collection isn't all that wowzee , there is the new pomme d'amour color, the new white epi, perhaps the Dentelle...  but in the meantime, I just couldn't resist this baby. A spring-y colored Chanel, similar in size to a LV pochette... all that jazz in such a cute little bag. This is my second Chanel (the first one is a red lambskin flap, I don't know the name, it's quite old but gorgeous). Now I just had to have her lol   and she's waiting for the first spring rays, like me:


----------



## fashionista7

Hi South-of-France- I love your collection!! Especially the gorgeous fawn epi and the blue epi. I like your Coach bag too- so pretty. Congrats on your awesome collection and enjoy your new pieces!! 

I buy most of my LV items brand new in the store, but I bought my Epi wallet from Ebay and it's authentic and I love it. I am considering buying items from let-trade or from fellow tPF'ers because I know I can trust them.


----------



## gucci fan

I oftern buy from the store or their website such as gucci.com


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks fashionista7! Your avatar is gorgeous btw 
In the beginning I used to buy some pre-loved LVs off ebay, but now I mostly buy directly from the stores. However, I had to get the Sophie (brand new even with receipt) from ebay. For second-hand stuff I now look up let-trade or buy from other sellers I trust 

I realized that like most collectors here I've sold and bought quite a few purses and accessories since this thread started :shame:, so here are the updated group shots.  Less cles, more bags lol!

FYI, my first piece was the Marly Bandoulière, and the "grand dame" is the bicolor noe in the 4th pic... early nineties and still going strong


----------



## M_Butterfly

I also love your collection.  Love your Fawn pieces.  I adore that color.  The cerise mules are so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## south-of-france

Here are the small accessories (not pictured are the groom and silk porcelain scarf)


----------



## south-of-france

Following my need for a turquoise-y bag, which LV continues to avoid for some reason , I ventured into Balenciaga!  I got my first Balenciaga, the Day a.k.a. Hobo today from a very sweet seller  and I love it . I tried to take some pics of her, but the color is hard to capture. It' teal from the 2005 pre-spring line with that gorgeous squishy soft leather


----------



## south-of-france

A few more :shame::


----------



## firstclass1

WOW   . . . I'm speechless   your collection is BREATHTAKING   !!!
You really have a great taste *'C' south....* - congratulations to each one of your beautiful bags and accessories   ! I especially love your newest addition - the gorgeous Bal hobo  it looks fantastic on you !
Thank you for sharing all your beauties


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you 'I' firstclass :shame: !!! I'm still  over this beautiful b-bag . Now I'd love to see your collection!


----------



## Lainey

Love the cherry blossoms!


----------



## Michelle1025

Fabulous Collection!!


----------



## gee

lovely bags! i love the red chanel


----------



## apa629

fabulous collection!
thanx for sharing


----------



## south-of-france

With my 1'000th post, I thank you all so much!


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> With my 1'000th post, I thank you all so much!


 
YEEAAAHHHH .... CONGRATS to your 1000th post    :kiss:


----------



## Blueberry

1) Congratulations on your 1000th post 

2) I loved your epi collection AND the cute little Chanel bag you've bought. Its SOOO soo SO cute!!!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collection.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all for your sweet comments! :kiss:

I've decided to diversify a little more and to venture a little further into Balenciaga... less logos and canvas - for now at least lol. Here's my first  Balenciaga coin purse  in the gorgeous caramel color  I was pleasantly surprised that it is very similar to the great discontinued fawn color of my LV epi noes and accessories, it's just a bit lighter. Enjoy!


----------



## firstclass1

Yeeaahhhhhhh  !!! That's sooooo cute  ! CONGRATS *'C' south......* - the little coin purse is just BREATHTAKING  - I'm speechless  !!!


----------



## photoobsessive

i love that you have a little something from the most recent ltd ed!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dear firstlcass1 and photoobsessive 

Now for the coup de grâce, my new gorgeous Balenciaga City in blue india from fall '06 finally arrived today  . I got this from a very sweet seller (thank you!) in new condition with everything, receipt, tassels, mirror, you name it. Customs got their share too grr . But I'm so happy with this caribbean beauty 

The color_ is _quite hard to capture, but I've tried (see pics). In the first pic you can see my pre-loved teal day and the new blue india side by side. The blue india is slightly greener, the teal darker and bluer. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## south-of-france

And the color-capturing pics:


----------



## ch3rryb3rry

nice nice!


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> Now for the coup de grâce, my new gorgeous Balenciaga City in blue india from fall '06 finally arrived today. I'm so happy with this caribbean beauty.
> The color_ is _quite hard to capture, but I've tried (see pics). In the first pic you can see my pre-loved teal day and the new blue india side by side. The blue india is slightly greener, the teal darker and bluer. Thanks for letting me share!


 

OMG  !!!! The *Blue India* looks GOOOORGEOUS  ! *'C' south....* I'm so happy for you  - you absolutely deserve it  ! Congrats sweety and thank you for sharing   ENJOY it


----------



## ver1982

lovely collection!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

your bags are gorgeous! i love your cb pochette!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you ch3rryb3rry, big sis firstclass1, ver1982 and bvbirdygirl! 

I may be getting something from the LV Dentelle collection and am waiting for the amarante color  I'm also eyeing a few Balenciagas... decisions, decisions lol


----------



## chrho

Nice collection! Love your LV cherry blossom pochette!!


----------



## ambrosia

Awesome collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks *chrho *and *ambrosia*!

Just a little something to add before the dentelle craze... finally got the groom cles. It's just so roomy! Yummm


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> Thanks *chrho *and *ambrosia*!
> 
> Just a little something to add before the dentelle craze... finally got the groom cles. It's just so roomy! Yummm


 
Ohhhhhhh what a lovely accessoire  it's so cute  !! Can't wait until you'll get the dentelle   !


----------



## south-of-france

Awwwww big sis  Me too, I hope I'll love it :s


----------



## MarieG

Lovely collection! Congrats!


----------



## brandedlover

Looove your collection... they all are gorgeous!!!


----------



## blew415

Awesome collection- love the Noes!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

stunning the blue epi is amazing , and WOW the damier speedy!!!!!!
and i LOVE the inclusion bangles YUMMO!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks ladies&gents 

Now the update - I mentioned in the LV subforum 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ecided-against-the-speedy-and-got-107270.html
that I didn't like the dentelle gold on me and the look of the dentelle silver so I got neither, but I did purchase the gold ludlow (pics below) 
I also got my first vernis piece - the roxbury drive in noisette . I think it's so chic and elegant and truly goes with everything. I included some modeling pics although I don't like doing that


----------



## south-of-france

Pics of the roxbury drive in noisette  - also the strap doubles nicely for pochettes, imho they look better with this size strap than the long strap


----------



## firstclass1

WOW lil sis *'C' south.... * ... I'm speechless !! What fantastic additions to your collection   - just BREATHTAKING  !!! CONGRATULATIONS   and thank you so much for sharing


----------



## south-of-france

Awww big sis!!!!!!! You approve? Thank you!!  How is your collection going?


----------



## jane

Your whole collection is stunning! I love it all... love the cherry blossom cles... the roxbury of course... and the blue Balenciaga, too!


----------



## jstreete

Great collection. I love your Petit Noe. Simply Beautiful.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you 

I exchanged the dentelle ludlow for the pomme d'amour ludlow, they're both seasonal pieces but I just liked the pomme much more in real life:


----------



## south-of-france

And here are a few additional pics (taken at night ) of the roxbury in noisette with the pomme d'amour ludlow as well as a cerises/pomme d'amour combination I really like:


----------



## firstclass1

CONGRATS *'C' south.....*  .... the newest little addition is AMAZING  - I LOOOOOVE the color  ! ENJOY it


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much firstclass1


----------



## Lisasbags

gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## south-of-france

New Balenciaga First in turquoise '05, arrived today from a very lovely seller! It's in my favorite color, I've searched a long time, and she is just yummy&gorgeous


----------



## south-of-france

Adding pics of the bag:


----------



## south-of-france

And for those of you who like blues, comparison pics of the Balenciaga colors turquoise '05 (first) - teal (day) - blue India (city) :


----------



## Lisasbags

wow - a blue b bagfest!
love it!


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks! Since LV doesn't make many blues (I have the petit epi noe and denim, that's it), I figured I'll take advantage of the great Balenciaga selection


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> And for those of you who like blues, comparison pics of the Balenciaga colors turquoise '05 (first) - teal (day) - blue India (city) :


 
I LVE this picture  !!! BREATHTAKING  ! Congrats dear lil sis *'C' south......* - I repeat: you've a fantastic taste  ! Hope to see your beauties IRL soon


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you big sis, that's so sweet of you!:shame:  Hope to see your beauties irl soon too


----------



## krmkjk

nice collection! You cherry blossom pochette is SO cute


----------



## karo

Wooow, I love your collection!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Beautiful collection! I love to mix and match designers!


----------



## redcoral

very nice collection!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lv_shopaholic

nice collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all 

Today my Balenciaga giant vert gazon new style hobo arrived, she's so thick, smooshy, vibrant and hawwt IMO  I need to go wipe my drool off lol 

Here are the pics:


----------



## south-of-france

More pics :


----------



## firstclass1

WOW ... WOW ... WOW  !! OMG lil sis *'C' south.....* the VG hobo is soooooooo HOT  ! CONGRATS sweety .... really good choice


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you sweet big sis!!


----------



## shoptfs

nice collection!


----------



## ValleyO

Love the Trocadero and Noes!


----------



## mylilsnowy

beautiful collection!


----------



## secret shopaholic

Your vg makes a great addition to a fab collection!

Well done!


----------



## kathy purse

love everything!


----------



## sheanabelle

very nice collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amber

You have a great collection!  I especially like your LV Cerises Mules, Pomme Ludlow, and your Balenciagas!


----------



## elmel

very nice colelcion!


----------



## OG_Baby

Thank you!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all 

Today I rearranged a shelf formerly occupied with folders for my Ph.D. and since I have turned in the thesis, I've found another use for it lol. 
I've taken the purses out of their dustbags for the shoot, enjoy!


----------



## south-of-france

Not all LVs fit in there  (i.e. 2 Noes, trocadero, marly) but most of them. More pics:


----------



## firstclass1

OMG lil sis *'C' south.....*  !!! Those are AMAZING pictures  - I'll look at it again and again - can't get enough  ! Thank you so much for sharing your beauties


----------



## Cheryl24

I'm seriously drooling over here!!  How did I miss your collection before?  It's really grown since you first posted!!

Love the Balenciaga giant vert gazon!  And your latest organization of all your bags is beautiful!!


----------



## lindalou

Great collection!


----------



## nani66

your bags are gorgeous... congratulation...


----------



## south-of-france

Aww ladies, thank you!


----------



## south-of-france

Newest addition (had to get waitlisted for her): Miss Azur Speedy 30!   
Long story short... http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ed-no-azur-speedy-until-june-july-124295.html,
pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...r-speedy-25-30-bought-129564.html#post2672926
and here:


----------



## south-of-france

Updated part of the collection:


----------



## guccisima

Great collections. Congrats!


----------



## firstclass1

OMG lil sis *'C' south......*   I really really *LOVE *each one of your collection  .... and the newest, the azur speedy is just BREATHTAKING    

CONGRATS sweety  - enjoy it


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you guccisima and sweet big sis 'I'


----------



## buffinator

i love you cb pochette i want one so bad! When did you get it?


----------



## south-of-france

Hey *buffinator *well that was some time ago, about 1.5 years back? I was really lucky to find one in new condition. Good luck with your search 

Here are some modeling pics... with a really casual off-work outfit and no shoes (excuse the mirror) LOL


----------



## karrey

You have a great collection


----------



## CaptainSpongeBob

What a lovely collection


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you ladies!! 

My latest addition is a gorgeous black 2005 Balenciaga First  Pics to follow!


----------



## south-of-france

Here are the pics of my as new 2005 spring/summer black Balenciaga First I got this week! The leather is so smooth and supple and it's really pitch-black!


----------



## firstclass1

WOW lil sis *'C' south.....* I'm speechless again   ! This black first is AMAZING and the leather is TDF .... I'm so happy for you  ! CONGRATS to this beautiful found


----------



## redcoral

Love the black first. The leather is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## riffraff

Oooooo lovely, thanks for posting.


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks guys & big sis firstclass1  I already took her out for a spin


----------



## odd

gorgeous collection, south!


----------



## south-of-france

^Thank you odd!


----------



## solitair

loooove all ur new stuff..
keep up the good work


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks solitair


----------



## Joydaly

lovely collection!


----------



## lovelygarments

Great Collection, South of France!  I love to peek inside other handbag lovers' closets!  I love how you have them arranged.


----------



## south-of-france

^^ Thank you!

Since I've sold the Neo Speedy and bought the black First - to mention the last few changes - I thought I'd add a new bag rack pic (although still not all bags have a place in there, I hope my fawn Noes, mono Trocadero & Marly Bandoulière as well as some small accessories don't feel too left out lol)! 

I'd love to see how others arrange their bags


----------



## south-of-france

My new LV amarante goodies, the inclusion bracelet PM and the Porte-Monnaie Billets Viennois :


----------



## south-of-france

More pics here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-inclusion-bracelet-pics-and-info-146025.html


----------



## thithi

lovely collection!  I see you green hobo there!  I'm glad you decided to keep her... for now!


----------



## stylefly

Absolutely gorgeous collection, South-Of-France! I am so impressed with the way you've organized everything and your bags are soooo droolworthy


----------



## firstclass1

YEAHH what cute additionals to your BREATHTAKING collection lil sis *'C' south.....* !!! CONGRATS sweety - thank you for sharing


----------



## allbrandspls

nice collection!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thank you all and sweet big sis firstclass1! 

I decided to return the French Purse though, it had a production flaw (it wasn't symmetrical) and the fingerprints... just too much. I couldn't even really wipe them off. So I got the Hampstead MM instead, I think it's such an elegant and gorgeous style! I took some quick pics tonight:


----------



## south-of-france

Additional pics with a laptop and unbuttoned:


----------



## BagLover26

omg your have such a wonderful collection, your bbags are the best colors and leather and your LVs are TDF, I really love the home you have give all of your bags too!


----------



## LVLorri

Gorgeous collection, beautiful!

(good luck with your graduation too  )

x


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you! 
@ Baglover, thanky you, I am very picky with Balenciaga leathers, I prefer thick, "squishy", smooth leather 
@LVLorri, thanks, I'm looking forward to it, finally!


----------



## Ghost55

Love Love how you display your items! I need to do something like that soon. Problem is~ I don't have the room. My house is older and space is limited...Hmmm maybe my entertainment center in my bedroom?

Anywhoo! LOVE your collection!


----------



## south-of-france

^Thanks! I want to be able to "grab and go", it's less of a display and more of a necessity lol. But of course also nice to look at 

You don't need much room for it. You can also screw shelves to the wall for a wall of bags, or organize them like some shoes are (I've seen someone in the Bal section hang their Bbags like that). Good luck!


----------



## Ghost55

south-of-france said:


> ^Thanks! I want to be able to "grab and go", it's less of a display and more of a necessity lol. But of course also nice to look at
> 
> You don't need much room for it. You can also screw shelves to the wall for a wall of bags, or organize them like some shoes are (I've seen someone in the Bal section hang their Bbags like that). Good luck!


 

I put them in my entertainment center today. I am currently updating my collection and have 7. So~ since I have whittled it down they fit, I can grab and oogle! Your collection got me motivated!  Thank you!:okay:


----------



## south-of-france

Hey that's great! Thanks for the compliment and please post a pic if you want!


----------



## south-of-france

At first I wasn't too impressed with Balenciaga's fall colors, but after seeing the vert foncé/olive Day and the great 2007 fall leather... I hope to be able to post pics soon!


----------



## margaritaxmix

LOVE all your cles! Especially the Charms one!


----------



## south-of-france

^Thanks!!

And here she is: *Balenciaga vert foncé Day from Fall 2007*!
The leather's thick and really smooshy-squishy (are these words lol?). The color is truly chameleon-like, sometimes she seems like cafe, brown, olive, blackish, she's purrrrfect for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 The style and color is very practical and wearable too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







To show you what I'm going on about:



















I'll try to post more pics later in natural daylight


----------



## karrey

I love your collection and are soo organised.


----------



## willaurason

Just had to say that I absolutely love the patina on your MC portemonnaie plat!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!! More pics of the Vert Foncé Day are here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/another-perfect-fall-day-pics-168549-2.html#post3557503

Modeling pic (casual)  :


----------



## south-of-france

My newly acquired Fendi Spy in Cognac :





My first ever Spy 




See the smooshy-ness (is that a word? lol) of the very thick leather on this? The leather is much thicker than Balenciaga leather, but less silky-shiny. I can't get over how thick this leather is!





Very close to the actual color (pic above)





Leather variations... (a bit darker than irl)

More pics and details: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/lv-balenciaga-fendi-my-first-ever-spy-cognac-171393.html


----------



## south-of-france

Spy modeling pics (she's huge! but then I love big bags!):


----------



## kneehighz

^^ eh hem these pics better be in the modeling thread in Fendi my dear!  your bag!!


----------



## south-of-france

Will do! Thank you kneehighz for stopping by!


----------



## south-of-france

On to my most unexpected and recent purchase, the Plomb/Steel SGH Day FW '07  Here's the story: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/come-see-what-i-got-oh-my-smooooshy-174239.html

And here are the pics:







Smooshy leather...






Thick and glossy leather...











This is how the color looks in daylight, pictured with my black '05 First (although the plomb is quite a chameleon color - blackish, silverish, charcoal, navy...)






The word's "chewy", I believe?






Yummy back...






With jeans.

Modeling pics to follow...


----------



## south-of-france

:shame:


----------



## south-of-france

Color comparison:

07 plomb/steel SGH Day, 07 vert foncé/olive-brown RH Day, 05 noir/black First 






Updated collection of Balenciagas:

without flash:






With flash:






Phew, that's it for now!!


----------



## firstclass1

The only I can say: just *BREATHTAKING*  !!! I'm overwhelmed and speechless and I totally ADORE your whole GORGEOUS bbag-collection  ! You've a fantastic taste dear lil sis *'C' south......*  CONGRATS sweety, really good choices


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dear big sis firstclass1!!! 











Doesn't she look yummyyyy in the sun too (just for a quick pic!)?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Fabulous collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thanks Lady chinadoll!


----------



## south-of-france

I had to get this one (my last one for fw 2007)! 
















The Sienna/Tabac color is very Chestnut irl - a dark brick-red, and the leather is thick, smooth and slightly distressed, she feels almost moist to the touch, she's so soft!


----------



## south-of-france

Group shot (artificial light but the colors are quite accurate):


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> Group shot (artificial light but the colors are quite accurate):


 

WOW dear lil sis *'C' south....* you're whole bbag-collection is just TDF  LOVE them all  you've a fantastic taste, you know ! CONGRATS and thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Marie83

wow your collection is gorgeous! i really love the way you have them organized! and your turquoise first looks brand new--lovely find!


----------



## handbag addict

Congratulations for an amazing collection!!! I love your spy and all the bal bags!!! Especially the plomb and the green one!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Marie 83 and handbag addict :okay:

Here's a closeup of the Sienna leather


----------



## south-of-france

And a modeling pic:







My updated Balenciaga collection:






back row: fall '07 plomb/steel sgh Day; fall '07 rh vert foncé Day; fall '07 Sienna rh Day
front row: '05 noir/black rh First; '06 blue India rh City; '05 rh turquoise First.


----------



## south-of-france

After selling and trading a few bags, I decided to get the Balenciaga Violine Step from FW 2007 
Thank you sweet Bal friends for helping me choose her (http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/please-help-me-decide-between-violet-step-city-184727.html)!


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> After selling and trading a few bags, I decided to get the Balenciaga Violine Step from FW 2007


 

Just BREATHTAKING  ! CONGRATS sweet lil sis *'C' south ...* to this GORGEOUS violet Step  I'm so happy for you  !! A perfect addition to youralready  STUNNING collection - well done


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thank you big sis 'I' firstclass1!!!  You're always the first to comment!! And your beautiful collection is just breathtaking!!!


----------



## south-of-france

This pre-loved Balenciaga blueberry money wallet came to me last week via a dear PFer... I'm using it all the time!


----------



## SweetPurple

I adore your collection ... you have excellent taste ... especially loving that violine step


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thanks sweetpurple!!


----------



## south-of-france

Modeling pics:











More info here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/here-she-you-helped-me-decide-my-violine-185266.html


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Very nice collection! Your doing a great job since you started!


----------



## nanda

The Step bag looks amazing! Love the color!


----------



## chicbabacool

Great collection! Very well-rounded LVs too .


----------



## skyblue

nice collection! i love it!


----------



## cityoflight

wow, I like your violet step!!!
its look great on you


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *BagsRmyLife, nanda, chicbabacool, skyblue, cityoflight, and LV&Lexus07*! 

It's true, my collection has come a long way since that first post, and you wouldn't know what's on page 16 if you just looked at my (then) small but cherished LV collection on page 1  !

I know many of you like the violine step so I've taken a few more pics but violet is really hard to photograph, almost like blue india so I'd say it's definitely a chameleon color!


----------



## south-of-france

Finally I can add an aquamarine 1/2007 First to my collection, thanks to the help of a sweet PFer! I just love turquoise-y blues!! She is darker and a little bluer than Blue India 06 but the color is really hard to capture . It's rainy outside so the lighting isn't great (interior lights). Pics:






She's on the front right! 






She's at the bottom of the pic!

 them all


----------



## Alaska

Congrats on that new bag!! I TOTALLY agree that Aqua is an elusive color to capture! Enjoy it and I  your collection!!!!!


----------



## thithi

Beautiful blues and step!!  Love your bags!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Alaska and thithi! 
Love the aqua, she looks even more beautiful in the sunlight! I took her out and she went from a caribbean seagreen to a beautiful turquoise shade


----------



## south-of-france

The weather has cleared a bit... here's another attempt...


----------



## firstclass1

OMG  I just LOVE this yummy-yummy turquoisish pic !!! What a fabulous collection - I'm so happy for you dear lil sis *'C' south....*  ! CONGRATS to your newest addition - well done


----------



## superstar

Cherry Blossom Pochette, Love it.


----------



## south-of-france

^Thank you! Aw it's so sweet that the little pochette still captures so much attention!


----------



## lothlorien14

wow!!!

Love all bags South!!!

The spy..................love it and all your gorgeous bbags!! the blues are my fav too...


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dear big sis 'I' firstclass1 and lothlorien14! 
Soon there'll be something else to post... a lil Chanel and LV...


----------



## SweetPurple

south-of-france said:


> The weather has cleared a bit... here's another attempt...


That's an awesome color ... wow, very nice!


----------



## Glamourette

I love all your Balenciagas South, you make me have an desire to buy a Bal


----------



## BurberryGal

Your LV Cherry Blossom bag and wallet are sooo cute!
I so want something in that pattern...


----------



## Rain12

Nice collection!


----------



## JuicyBag

You're collcection is great 
And your Balenciagas are so nice (yummy-yummy )


----------



## kat967

nice...


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all for your sweet compliments!


----------



## south-of-france

LV white multicolor Wapity  (I use it for keys and cell phone):


----------



## firstclass1

OMG  what a little cutie  ohhh I just LOOOOOVE it  !!!
Is this still available on LV stores ?


----------



## south-of-france

Chanel change purse in dark yellow (quilted lambskin leather) :






The color in the photo above is a bit too pale and light, it's more like this (below):






My Chanels (and a bit of LV on the left)


----------



## south-of-france

firstclass1 said:


> OMG  what a little cutie  ohhh I just LOOOOOVE it  !!!
> * Is this still available on LV stores ?*



Thank you dear big sis firstclass1!!  Yes, it is still available, in multicolor white, black (EUR 240) and traditional brown/beige mono pattern (EUR 195)! It's so practical!


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> Thank you dear big sis firstclass1!!  Yes, it is still available, in multicolor white, black (EUR 240) and traditional brown/beige mono pattern (EUR 195)! It's so practical!


 
Oh good to know  thank you so much for letting me know (the prices are in EUR, right?) ! I also ADORE your Chanel goodies  just TDF !
Congrats again to your whole excellent bag- and accessorie-collection - she's breathtaking


----------



## south-of-france

^Yes, the prices are in EUR (from the website)  Thank you again!


----------



## south-of-france

It's time for an update - a few bags have found new owners...  The Spy is also going to a new lovely home  so I added a bye-bye Spy pic! 

Soon there will be new additions to post , but I had to make room for them first!


----------



## south-of-france

My first Prada... Bauletto in Ardesia/Talco, it's huge, it's lovely, I'm !!! I thought I'd pop in my local boutique to see whether they had a tomato sgh Day... which I hadn't found in Paris... and they did!!! I tried it on... and it did nothing for me...?! So I asked about the new "color gradient" Prada bags... without gold hardware please... and they had several, including this one! I thought it's huge... but I tried it on... and I was  she fits everything! 

So I got her, my most expensive bag ever , here are the pics:


----------



## south-of-france

More pics:


----------



## ladybugfreckle

Wow! I love your collection!! That new Prada is gorgeous!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you for the compliment ladybugfreckle!


----------



## firstclass1

south-of-france said:


> My first Prada... Bauletto in Ardesia/Talco, it's huge, it's lovely!!! I thought I'd pop in my local boutique to see whether they had a tomato sgh Day... which I hadn't found in Paris... and they did!!! I tried it on... and it did nothing for me...?! So I asked about the new "color gradient" Prada bags... without gold hardware please... and they had several, including this one! I thought it's huge... but I tried it on... and I was  she fits everything!
> 
> So I got her, my most expensive bag ever , here are the pics:


 

WOW  big CONGRATS to my lil sis *'C' south....*  ! This Prada looks really AMAZING and she'll hold all stuff you need to take with you each day, right !? Just PERFECT - love it !


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you sweet big sis 'I' firstclass1!   
Yes, she's my "work" substitute because she fits over the shoulders!


----------



## Blueberry

wow thats the largest Prada bag I've ever seen !!! 

Great collection too !!!


----------



## glossie

i resisted venturing to this forum for a good reason  you've got a great varied collection  congrats on your latest non-bbag!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *Blueberry *and *glossie*! 

As I mentioned, I still have my last additions coming before the big break. This one arrived today, my first light-colored bag, apart from the LV Azur Speedy, and my first Twiggy (FW 07/08 in Ivoire/Ivory) !

I know how problematic lighter bags can be, but non of my other bags have gotten dirty or worn out... and this cream/vanilla (like "fior di latte", warmer and creamier than winter white) looked so sophisticated and edgy at the same time that I wanted to add her! And they sent me exactly the leather I was requesting, thick, smooth, smooshy !

Here are the pics:


















Hope you like her too!


----------



## south-of-france

Casual modeling pics :shame::


----------



## firstclass1

FANTASTIC !!! This white cutie looks PERFECT on you  LOVE you both, sweet lil sis *'C' south.....* ! CONGRATS to this gorgeous additional


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you sweetie big sis 'I' firstclass1!!   I'm glad I got her!  I think she looks so cool when worn with the shoulder strap too


----------



## south-of-france

Here's a pic that shows the ivory color better (my sweater is beige/winter white/off white):






Hope this helps!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I love the twiggy


----------



## lilpicotin

south-of-france, i love the color in your collection!!! so drool-worthy. thank you for sharing!


----------



## SweetPurple

lovely new additions ... love the twiggy and prada bag ... congrats!


----------



## Miyoshi637

I love your CB Cles!


----------



## Lynpink

Great additions!!  Love the Balen!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *ILoveMyBug, BlueGenes, SweetPurple, Miyoshi637 and Lynpink*!


----------



## bootilicious

I love all the colours in your collection


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thank you bootilicious!  They brighten up neutral/dark outfits


----------



## south-of-france

My newest addition, LV Epi Montaigne Pochette in Ivory


----------



## south-of-france

Modeling pics...


----------



## south-of-france

Ok for some reason, the twiggy pics are still missing after the big tPF upgrade, so I guess I'll have to post them again:


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I can see your original ones still...... but damn these make me want a Twiggy even more


----------



## south-of-france

Really?  Oh shoot... I can see every pic except those! :shame: Sorry for posting again but thank you for your compliment!  I think the twiggy might be underestimated


----------



## south-of-france

Presenting the beautiful result of a recent trade... the Chanel cabas denim!!  

Pics:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aggie

great collection, but where's the marc jacobs.....no collection is complete without marc jacobs...you'll find something for everyone and tres belle.

By the way, how many times have you been to france, i hope to live and work there someday. Have to finishgrad school and law school first.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you ladies!  
I thought about a Marc Jacobs quilted bronze bowler (hope that's the right name)... but you never know!

France is a great country, I love going there often! Good luck with school!!


----------



## SweetPurple

south-of-france said:


> Presenting the beautiful result of a recent trade... the Chanel cabas denim!!
> 
> Pics:


Great addition ... I love it! Congrats!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you SweetPurple!  It's my first big Chanel


----------



## danae

s-o-f, I love your collection. The twiggy looks great on you!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thank you danae! 

To celebrate a reached goal I found this!  The LV Speedy 30 Mirage in Bordeaux  I'm so happy with this bag, I'm so glad I got one!! :


----------



## south-of-france

More pics:


----------



## south-of-france

Last ones:


----------



## south-of-france

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/mmmmhhh-the-mirage-how-gorgeous-is-this-207003.html
Thank you all for your sweet comments!

The last ones for 2007: pre-loved '06 greige Day, with beautiful smooshy, soft and thick leather:


----------



## south-of-france

Balenciaga SGH violet coin purse - had to have this combo somehow LOL!


----------



## solitair

lovely
congrats


----------



## chai15

i like those bags collections! hope i could get those one also...

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/south-of-frances-bagalicious-collection-17002-18.html


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you solitair and chai15! 

Modeling pic:


----------



## firstclass1

CONGRATS again sweet lil sis *'C' south.....* well done  ! I really ADORE your whole bag-collection, she's just BREATHTAKING  I'm so happy for you


----------



## south-of-france

Aww sweet big sis 'I'!!!  Thank you so much!! Love the coin purse hehe  Now I finally got one I'll keep LOL!!


----------



## singsongjones

I absolutely LOVE you red Chanel bag! Droooooling....I'm a vintage girl as well. I feel like vintage just kinda gives your outfits more character, plus, with vintage, you don't have to worry about carrying the exact same bag as the other women in the room (lol). Now, there's nothing quite like the feeling of going into the boutiques and buying new ones (ahhh, what a feeling), but I look for bags anywhere. I just am totally iffy about shopping on ebay because I don't know who's honest and who's not. It's scary to me. Don't like to think of losing money on a fake when I can go to the stores and be sure. I think there is a thread on this forum that lists some ebay sellers that some of the other members have bought from who are reputable.


----------



## singsongjones

Your denim cabas is just too hot! Love it.


----------



## galex101404

cute collection!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you! 

My big Prada Bauletto got a little sister, Prada Fiocco muff bow clutch Fall 2007 in ardesia/talco   















(The true color is similar, with a bit more taupe in the grey)


----------



## south-of-france

Modeling pics


----------



## south-of-france

Family pic:






More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-and-miu-miu/my-first-big-prada-got-little-sister-she-209757-2.html


----------



## danae

Great addition, s-o-f! I love this clutch, and was actually looking for it but it must be sold out here!
It looks great on you! You've added lots of grey smooshy bags to your collection lately!


----------



## AudreyII

What a fantastic collection, I love all of your LV Cles and i've been thinking about getting the Wapity, great shot of what you can fit in it
Also love your Balenciagas, they look great on you, never looked at Balenciagas before but might have to start now...

And, of course, the Prada family is just gorgeous


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you danae and AudreyII! 

This weekend I was invited to a LV Christmas party...  lots of people, Moet champagne, blinking ice cebes lol... sushi, little sweet things, a jazz band, yumm  Lots of SAs showing us what was new (not much though, the motard, cruise line, etc.)... You could have your name written with sugar on a sweet Christmas star (made of a local cake)... of course we did that, yumm... there were some catalogues... and I got a little something to store cards and business cards  Here are the pics... amarante mini agenda, used by me as a card holder (shown with cloth to get rid of fingerprints LOL):


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^I love the amarante mini agenda ~ what a cutie! And the star ... yummy! Congrats on the new additions ... love the prada bauletto and her sister too!


----------



## Alice From Italy

south-of-france said:


> Family pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-and-miu-miu/my-first-big-prada-got-little-sister-she-209757-2.html



Wow your new Prada bags are amazing!!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you SweetPurple and Alice From Italy!  I think I'm developing a sweet tooth for Prada... ack! LOL!


----------



## babyshingo

love the LV cherry wallet


----------



## babyshingo

WOW! love that prada bag


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you babyshingo 

Prada, black gauffre


----------



## lecolquitt

WOWWWWWWW Love them all.


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks lecolquitt!

This little Balenciaga Matelasse PM in Sienna (that beautiful, rich, brick-red toned variation) is my second Sienna purse,  Sienna! Pardon the crappy pics for now, I'm just excited it's here!


----------



## valerieteo

love your new purchases!


----------



## lunar_purple

lovely!!!!!

i LOVE your Prada!!!


----------



## The tall one

LOve the Chanels




This is one of my fav's. I want a grey bbag so bad!


----------



## Pigen

Wow, you have such a lovely collection! Love the LV cherry & cherryblossom item, the two-tone Pradas and not least the Bal's - I am now coveting a matelasse even more! :


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you all! 

I recently made my first trip to the Chanel boutique and got this little clés  It has a wide opening plus a credit card slot in the front and a smaller zipped opening in the back. Additionally, it has a keychain attached. It's bigger than a LV clés, just the right size!  It's a classic! 

The SA was great and she gave me a big shopping bag, a ribbon and white camelia on the bag and inside the box, a huge box, tissue paper and all the paperwork plus 2 catalogues. She was great! 

I attached the LV pastilles from the LV keychain which didn't work that well, I think it looks cute. What do you think?

Here are the pics:


----------



## firstclass1

WOW sweet lil sis *'C' south.....*  I'm just drooling over this little Chanel clés  - it's so cute and so functional, just perfect ! Is it made of fabric or leather ? Did you bought it in Zurich ? CONGRATS dear  you always confirm your fantastic taste


----------



## Alice From Italy

Wow, it's so cute!!! 
May I ask you how much was the keychain? DOes it hold also keys with a small hole? LV cles doesn't fit my keys cause their holes are too tiny...


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you big sis firstclass1 and Alice!  It's black leather, really sturdy too, and yes it's from the Zürich shop!  It does hold keys with a small hole, unlike the LV ones! At the end of the chain, there is a ring where you can slide the keys into, it fits all my keys! I'm really happy with this little classic cutie!


----------



## jessi5786

Love your collection!  Great taste!

How much was the chanel cles? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## south-of-france

^Thank you  It was 300 CHF or 180 EUR as of today according to xe.com


----------



## Kimmi

You amazing taste!  I love all your bags but I just had to comment on your black Prada Gauffre...it is stunning!


----------



## Alice From Italy

Thank you for your description, chanel cles are SO hard to find, I think you should post in the reference library because when I searched for this some months ago there wasn't anything!


----------



## Joke

Your collection rocks!!!!


----------



## missaznpirate

adorable accessories!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Kimmi - I use the Gauffre a lot but it's really quite a heavy bag!! Still... so soft and edgy, you gotta  it!! ROFL!

Alice thanks again - I had no idea they were so hard to obtain? It was the last one though, so I guess I got lucky there!! 

Joke and missaznpirate - thank you so much!! :shame:


----------



## chelsssea

Gorgeous collections! I especially love your bbags, but everything else (chanel and prada) are tdf. You seriously have some beautiful bags!


----------



## Alaska

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebagfairy

South of France, I have the same zippy cerises wallet! I love it to death but had to stop using it once the cherries starting rubbing off, just little bits here and there, it is so beautiful it just sits in a box and is admired.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you chelsssea, dear Alaska and lebagfairy! 
I do rotate my wallets from time to time in order to keep them looking fresh 

I'm waiting for my latest bag but it's stuck in customs since Dec. 31, never mind it's express...  But I guess everyone starts slow at the beginning of the year. Hope to present pics soon!!


----------



## south-of-france

I got this gorgeous Chanel ultimate soft tote with the help of a sweet PFer and I luuurve her!!!   She's got the softest black leather imaginable and gorgeous silver hardware plus she's so comfortable   Hope you like her too!

(I will take more and better pics later when there's better lighting outside.)


----------



## south-of-france

Better pics:


----------



## ladybugfreckle

You have fabulous taste!! I love ALL of your bags! I am in awe :shame:


----------



## south-of-france

Aw sweetie, thank you so much! 

I had almost given up but then I found the ever elusive Tomato SGH Day FW 07/08  Tomato is a gorgeous red IMO, no orange undertones, it's more like a raspberry-red/blueish-red, and a bit darker than in the pics  Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/ever-elusive-sgh-tomato-day-i-found-her-229780.html

and the pics  :


----------



## south-of-france

More pics! This tomato sgh Day has her own stalkers now ROFL...!











^In direct morning sunlight






^During the day, more shadow






^Indoors, daylight






^Modeling pic, with flash






^Another modeling pic


----------



## south-of-france

Last ones... more eye candy for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'ers: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allow me one of my plomb sgh Day, she's starting to feel neglected


----------



## The tall one

i cant see the new pics


----------



## south-of-france

Does it work now?


----------



## firstclass1

I can see them and I'm just overwhelmed once more !!! Your new Days are just BREATHTAKING and you confirm again and again your fantastic taste ! CONGRATS sweet lil sis *'C' south.....*  you rock those bags


----------



## drati

LOL, the two bags *looking* at each other is a great pic. What beautiful bags and thanks for the modeling pics, you look wonderful wearing them.


----------



## lovelygarments

I love your new additions, SOF!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dear big sis *firstclass1*, *drati *and *lovelygarments*!  This bag caused quite the stir over in the Bal forum! :shame:


----------



## cathi

very nice collection


----------



## Martina_Italy

OMG!!  You have a well-rounded collection!!!! I love EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *cathi* and *Martina_Italy*!


----------



## south-of-france

I've wanted one of these for a long time, and I couldn't resist this smooshy-smooth black City  It's dark here already but here she is!


----------



## south-of-france

Daylight pics (she is darker in person):

a bit stuffed:






the silky back:






becoming broken in:


----------



## Martina_Italy

south-of-france said:


> I've wanted one of these for a long time, and I couldn't resist this smooshy-smooth black City  It's dark here already but here she is!






OMG!! This is exactly the bag I'm saving for!!!!  It's a beauty!! 
It really has soft and smooth leather, it's a dream!!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thank you Martina_Italy!  I hope you will get your city soon!!


----------



## maria28

great collection...i especially love the tomato sgh day!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you sweetie!  That one sure is popular on tPF! (And with me too!)


----------



## south-of-france

My first Work, Cornflower '06 with gorgeous, thick, silky leather  :







(Don't mind the button, I forgot to take it off during the shoot, I didn't mean to be political here :shame


----------



## ladybugfreckle

south-of-france said:


> Daylight pics (she is darker in person):
> 
> a bit stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the silky back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becoming broken in:



mmm gorgeous!  You really do have the best taste in bags. EVER.  You led me to get my tomato day... i've been eyeing your plomb day too and now this! craziness!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much ladybugfreckle and Martina_Italy  I always try to get the leather I love - smooth, thick, smooshy. Or if it's not like that in the beginning, I restore them as well as I can.


----------



## SweetPurple

I love your new Work ... congrats!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you SweetPurple! 

Black 2007/3 coin purse, my 2nd - after the sgh violet cp  She's jet black and smooshy 











Family pics coming soon!


----------



## slinks

I've just made my way through this thread and I have to say, wowza!
Given that I'm a die-hard Balenciaga lover, my faves are your Turq 05 First (I have the same bag - isn't it the best punch of color? I bring her out to chase away the blues!), Plomb day (droooooooooooool), and Violet SGH coin purse. Greige and Vert Fonce days aren't bad either 
Think you're due for an updated family pic in the Bal department


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dear 'A' slinks!  You looked through the entire thing? Oh my! :shame: Well they're not all with me anymore but most of them...
which brings me to the newest Balenciaga family pics! I obviously prefer cool toned bags, especially blues and blacks. Some of the Days add a bit of color. Here they go:






^ Steel SGH, Tomato SGH, Vert Foncé RH, Sienna RH, Greige RH






^ Cornflower '06 Work, Turquoise '05 First, Blue India '06 City, Black '05 First, Black '06 City, Aquamarine '07 First, Ivory '07 Twiggy, Violet '07 Step






^ Violet '07 SGH coin purse, Black '07 coin purse, Blueberry '06 money wallet.


----------



## Martina_Italy

your cold colors collection!!! Love all that blue and black!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Martin_Italy!


----------



## sheena

I like all your South of Frances handbags collection.


----------



## flower71

that bag collection is gorgeous!!i've been eyeing the Work for a few months now and after seeing your beautiful collection, i want one!!!!badly!!you've got a lot of blues in your collection, more or less alike, did you buy them at the shop or have them ordered?
Congrats!


----------



## firstclass1

WOW  even I'm not a 'blue'-girl myself ... this one is just STUNNING ! The leather on this looks so smooth and the cornflower is one of the best blues, I think  ! Well done, as always ! I really ADORE your whole collection, she's breathtaking !! CONGRATS sweet lil sis *'C' south......*


----------



## dokturshoo

All those Balenciaga's - mmmm B E A U T I F U L!!!


----------



## south-of-france

flower71 said:


> that bag collection is gorgeous!!i've been eyeing the Work for a few months now and after seeing your beautiful collection, i want one!!!!badly!!*you've got a lot of blues in your collection, more or less alike, did you buy them at the shop or have them ordered?*
> Congrats!



Thank you for posting! 
I love turquoise and blue tones  They are all different but yes, blue hues  I buy my bags in our local boutique, from online retailers or with the help of other TPFers. I avoided ebay so far for BBags.


----------



## south-of-france

firstclass1 said:


> WOW  even I'm not a 'blue'-girl myself ... this one is just STUNNING ! The leather on this looks so smooth and the cornflower is one of the best blues, I think! Well done, as always! I really ADORE your whole collection, she's breathtaking !! CONGRATS sweet lil sis *'C' south......*



Awww thank you so much sweet big sis 'I' firstclass...  it's always such a joy to see you posting  You know you have the most amazing collection yourself   Maybe someday I'll have a Birkin too  and a turquoise work... a '08 that is. Can't wait!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much to sheena and dokturshoo as well!


----------



## Bagnista

south-of-france said:


> Thank you dear 'A' slinks!  You looked through the entire thing? Oh my! :shame: Well they're not all with me anymore but most of them...
> which brings me to the newest Balenciaga family pics! I obviously prefer cool toned bags, especially blues and blacks. Some of the Days add a bit of color. Here they go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Steel SGH, Tomato SGH, Vert Foncé RH, Sienna RH, Greige RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Cornflower '06 Work, Turquoise '05 First, Blue India '06 City, Black '05 First, Black '06 City, Aquamarine '07 First, Ivory '07 Twiggy, Violet '07 Step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Violet '07 SGH coin purse, Black '07 coin purse, Blueberry '06 money wallet.


 
_You love blue I see..........Lovely collection...................._


----------



## purplewithenvy

I can't choose which ones I like best! Turq first, Black City, Violet Step...ahhhh they're amazing!!


----------



## Antubella

*South CONGRATS...Your collection is absolutely Gorgeous!*

*Congrats on your ability in the choice!! *


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much Bagnista, purplewithenvy and Antubella!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

GREAT collection..


----------



## murazara

great bags


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you both! 

Magenta '08 Day, my first (not really pink-) pink bag ever and a gorgeous pop of color against white and black:  






More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-cool-family-welcomes-hot-08-magenta-day-253709.html (They are phone pics but I'll post better ones soon!)


----------



## LiLyBoO

love the cherry blossom and the coach!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thanks for loving the oldies too! 

Here are better pics of my new light magenta (orchid pink) '08 Day:





















And nighttime modeling pics:


----------



## firstclass1

just LVE it  yummyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I'm absolutely in LOVE with your new Magenta!!  It's a stunning color and looks great on you!! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Nice collection


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much to dear big sis firstclass1, Martina_Italy, and AllHailtheQueen!   

I'm feeling the spring this year lol... here are my newest additions:


----------



## peach6

great collection


----------



## Martina_Italy

I already told you, but I looooooooove your EB first!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much!! 

Daylight pics:


----------



## south-of-france

Daylight pics of my light magenta '08 Day - but the color is much richer and more saturated irl :


----------



## danae

slinks said:


> Given that I'm a die-hard Balenciaga lover, my faves are your Turq 05 First (I have the same bag - isn't it the best punch of color? I bring her out to chase away the blues!),



Slinkie girl, you have a 05 turq First? I cannnot imagine how incredible your collection is. We need pics! Family pics! 



south-of-france said:


>





south-of-france said:


>



Sof, I love your new additions- that pic of the EB first reminds me of the sea in the greek islands...  Fab! And being that I'm a pink fan, I have to say  for your first ever pink bag! I got the pale magenta in the Work, but I'm thinking maybe the Day was the way to go...


----------



## south-of-france

Hi danae, thank you so much! 

Why do you think that it could have been better to get the Day? I love the style but also the work. I decided on the day because it's a lot of pink already for me personally, and I couldn't have rocked the work (I still feel more of a tomboy :shame! But I'm sure you can sweetie!!


----------



## aka*kirara

aww~ the EB is to die for!! the colour is so vibrant!


----------



## south-of-france

^Thank you aka*kirara! I took her out today and she just popped! She looks great with jeans (especially from the matching color family), black, white, grey... most of what I'm wearing! I couldn't have gone bigger though, a First is perfect for me in this color


----------



## UWangel143

wow! ur balenciaga are soo beautiful!


----------



## bootilicious

Wow fantastic brilliant colours! Hope you get lots of fun out of them this summer


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love the new bags colors..juts in time for SPRING..


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you UWangel143, bootilicious and LV-PRADAfanatic! 

I decided to rotate my bags a bit... no longer with me are the two Bals I used the least - the beautiful '06 greige Day and '07 ivory Twiggy  I hope their new owner takes them out often! 

Initially I had wanted to keep only 6 bags plus the new turquoise bags I am planning on, but all that resolve melted quickly (well not entirely as I'm re-evaluating my collection all the time...) in view of those two beauties:

Sky Blue '08 City and my first miu miu, the black bow bag w/handy shoulder strap! 

Here are the pics:

Sky Blue City w/sgh coin purse, accurate color representation:






The back:






miu miu bow satchel in black leather w/strap:






The back:


----------



## Laetitya

Your pics are so much better than mine! LOL!
I hope you are enjoying them! Hugs!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you sweetie!  The more Bals you have, the more pics you take, the better they get LOL!  Your collection is really growing, you have to post in this section too!


----------



## Laetitya

south-of-france said:


> Thank you sweetie!  The more Bals you have, the more pics you take, the better they get LOL!  Your collection is really growing, you have to post in this section too!



I am not allowed to post in this section yet


----------



## south-of-france

^I think this section is just closed for new threads for maintenance... see this: http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/bag-showcase-closed-243883.html
 
I'm looking forward to seeing your beauties here!


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG, south-of-france!  I can't stop drooling over all your gorgeous Balenciagas!!!   esp. your brown and black ones!  I really want one now...maybe it's high time I got my very first!  Thanks so much for sharing!  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## MsAmie

Nice collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!

Here's more: LV Dentelle Batignolles Horizontal, LE:


----------



## south-of-france

Makes me wish I hadn't returned the Dentelle ludlow!


----------



## LoVer

Love your bags!  Congratulations!


----------



## spajunky

Love your collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you LoVer and spajunky!  Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to add another beauty I've been looking for since fall!


----------



## south-of-france

Here she is, she has the most gorgeous leather!!!    Mogano/Cinnamon City from the FW '07 pre-collection


----------



## godsavechanel

love love love your collection!


----------



## bluefish

ooooh! beautiful collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you godsavechanel and leema183! 

I really enjoy them and hope to add a Balenciaga turquoise '08 beauty soon!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*south*,  your new Mogano City!!!!


----------



## baby of fashion

Done ! I just went through your thread's 28 pages..and everything is gorgeous!! I love your taste and style!


----------



## laurasjeel

wow your collection seems to get more bagilicious everyday! Such an amazing collection


----------



## BagsRME

Very nice collection


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Here I though you were jsut  BBAG lover you have a beautiful  collection!  Your tomato day is my inspiration for wanting a Rub day with GSH!! I hope it's as pretty!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you baby of fashion, laurasjeel, BagsRME and MrsShoeGal!  

I'm waiting for Bal turquoise right now... hopefully soon!


----------



## laurasjeel

south-of-france said:


> Thank you baby of fashion, laurasjeel, BagsRME and MrsShoeGal!
> 
> I'm waiting for Bal turquoise right now... hopefully soon!



Ah wow can't wait to see the pics of the turq!


----------



## south-of-france

Me neither laurasjeel! Here's a preview (pics by ******, thank you!):


----------



## Samia

Your collection is really tdf!! I love your B bags, and great color choices.
Just loving it all!!


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thank you Samia!! 

First pics of my newest, Bal Day and Work in turquoise '08 (compared with turquoise '05 First):











Will take better pics (and hopefully daylight pics) when the weather is better!


----------



## bluefish

congrats on your new addition ... the colour is lovely!


----------



## louislover260

What a great color! I love them!  I really like your vintage LVs!


----------



## mustlovecatz

great bags!!! i just bought the other turq work from ******! im so anxious to get it hopefully itll be tomorrow..your pics are making me so impatient..


----------



## Samia

Once again great color! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you leema183, louislover260, mustlovecatz and Samia! 

Here are the comparison pics of all the blues I currently have (minus the '08 turquoise Work which I'm currently using and is stuffed  ), as requested:


----------



## SweetPurple

Oh I am so in love with all your blue Bbags ... heck all of it, really

yum yum yum 

You're my Bbag hero! I want to grow up to be like you someday


----------



## Samia

^^ Now those pics really made me drool!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*OMG!! I'm absolutely in love with your new blues!!!!   
Congrats, they're stunning!! 

*Thanks also for the comparison pic, it's very helpful!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you SweetPurple, Samia and Martina_Italy! 











I finally found the elusive blueberry Bbag... it's the perfect dark blue color


----------



## south-of-france

And some modeling pics:


----------



## Samia

Gorgeous new addition! I love your thread


----------



## ladybugfreckle

you are the blue bal master! I love your new comparison pics and your new turqs are


----------



## Martina_Italy

south-of-france said:


>





WOW, this is a great new addition!! Congrats!


----------



## firstclass1

WOW  just perfect addition to your already FABULOUS bbag-collection  ! The blueberry Day match perfectly with jeans, right ? I really ADORE your growing collection  big CONGRATS to you dear lil sis* 'C' south....*


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much Samia, ladybugfreckle, Martina_Italy and dear big sis firstclass1!!! 

I'm adding an LV soon but I think I'm more or less happy with what I have now! I'm still evaluating my collection, traded or sold a few (greige day, ivory twiggy, electric blue first )... I'll keep you posted!


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG, *south-of-france*!  I LOVE your Blueberry Day! - I REALLY want a Blueberry bbag now!  Just fabulous!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you wentworthsgal!  It's a really great color with jeans too, and a beautiful dark rich true blueberry blue 

Since I feel that my Balenciaga collection is completed for now, I decided to try out a bigger Speedy (since I love the size of the Balenciaga Work). When I saw this Speedy 35 from 1997, I knew the size and the golden caramel-y patina was for me!  She is great, the opening is really much better compared to the smaller Speedies and I think it's my preferred workday size now! 


In addition, with the help of a friend I managed to get a brand new Sprouse scarf from a LV shop, I didn't even know these were still available  


 Here they are:


----------



## south-of-france

And the brand new, silky soft Sprouse scarf:


----------



## firstclass1

I'm just speechless  and overwhelmed !!! The bigger LV Speedy is a real classic and so versatile ... and the beautiful scarf: STUNNING - both looks PERFECT on you, dear lil sis *'C' south....* - big CONGRATS


----------



## flower71

i'm flabbergasted!!!
you look amazing, even with a LV, i'm just loving the modelling pic...


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much dear bg sis 'I' firstclass1 and flower71!!!   

You make me blush :shame: I wore both of them today


----------



## oceancitygirl

Nice collection, Thanks for sharing it


----------



## sueno

you have such a beautiful collection. i am so jealous.


----------



## MarieG

WOW!!! Your collection is truly breathtaking!! You have inspired me to get an '08 Turquoise Work! It's on its way to me now! Thank you so much for sharing your amazing collection, sweety!! You truly deserve them all!!  Congrats also on your first book release!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Your Blueberry Day is TDF!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Bagspy

Your vintage LV collections are tdf! Great taste! thanks for sharing.


----------



## spylove22

wow, I Love all your new additions!


----------



## aa12

love your new additions especially the sprouse scarf , it it looks great on you!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*south*, I love your new Speedy..it has a gorgeous patina!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *oceancitygirl, sueno, MarieG, pinkboudoir, Bagspy, spylove22, aa12 and Martina_Italy*!   You are so sweet! :shame:


----------



## drati

SOF -- where have I been? So many gorgeous new additions. Love your scarf and the blueberry and even the LV speedy looks fantastic on you, and I don't particularly like that bag. Wow, thanks for sharing all your new treasures.


----------



## koala09

I love your LV cerised collectiones.They are my dreams!!.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much *drati *and *koala09*!


----------



## Bubach

I love your Dentelle bag!
And that speedy's patina is TDF!


----------



## JA_UK

You sure do have an awesome collection, and I think the Speedy/Scarf combo is fabulous.  My Speedy is like that also I love it when the leather on the handles and trim oxidises to that shade of caramel brown -stunning!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow love your bag collection!!
so much variety!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Bubach, JA_UK and sweetdreamer16!  It's always great to hear from fellow patina lovers!

Here's my newest, 2005 or earlier jet black über-smooshy soft like buttah Twiggy!!!  The softest one I have!


----------



## south-of-france

More pics!!!











And modeling pics:


----------



## danae

Southm congrats on the new Twiggy, she is so gorgeous, smooshy and I love how jet black she is... Yay!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you danae! 

This Prada denim/leather satchel was looking for a mommy... I got an amazing deal and I'm fitting her into my rotation to try out the style  Love the casual denim with the distinct shape and that leather is so nice (buffalo I think)... 

Here she goes:


----------



## Martina_Italy

*south*, love your Twiggy! The leather looks so soft and TDF!!! Congrats on this stunning find!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Hi SOF, Love your black twiggy and I adore your new Prada bag!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *Martina_Italy* and *lovelygarments*!


----------



## south-of-france

LV invited me to a cocktail party recently which turned out to be almost a luau - we got a fresh flower lei greeting (see pics), exotic fruit drinks, exotic fruits, mai tai sorbet... yumm! I was looking forward to seeing the watercolor items and we could try them on but I would have preferred a dark speedy. Oh well... I found my marron watercolor belt which I just had to get! 

Here are the pics  :


----------



## south-of-france

I took my cerises speedy and cerises mules along (sorry for the bad lighting :shame:


----------



## imashopaholic

I'm in LVoe with all of your Louis Vuitton pieces, especially the watercolour belt.


----------



## firstclass1

WOW  I really LOVE this belt  it's GORGEOUS !! CONGRATS dear lil sis *'C' south....*  !

I also ADORE your modeling-pictures - just stylish


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thank you *imashopaholic *and dear big sis *firstclass1*!  

I wanted to get a lemon yellow summer bag... as I was looking at the new Bal yellow, I thought about a Step or a First but the neon-y quality put me off a bit. Then I stumbled over this Kooba Elisha in lemon yellow... and she was IT! Exactly what I was looking for (and less expensive too): soft and smooshy, lots of inside and 2 outside pockets, comfy handles that fit over the shoulder, not much blingy hardware, a cute bow...  Here she is!


----------



## argone

Great bag for summer ... love the colour !


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks *argone*! 

She's so comfy to wear


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Lovely collection!! Love your new denim Prada, it's so fun!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *Shopaholic_Tasha*!


----------



## SweetPurple

Gorgeous WC belt, congrats on your new additions!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *SweetPurple*! 

I have a thing for black bags so when I saw this one on sale, I decided to get her:

miumiu black leather woven hobo  She fits very nicely over the shoulders and still looks good when she is packed!

A few pics:


----------



## meeeks

wow! thats one hot bag!


----------



## wklara78

Great collection!!


----------



## danae

sorry, double post


----------



## danae

OMG so adorable shape and color! How do you feel about the leather? 
Is it lightweight?



south-of-france said:


> Aw thank you *imashopaholic *and dear big sis *firstclass1*!
> 
> I wanted to get a lemon yellow summer bag... as I was looking at the new Bal yellow, I thought about a Step or a First but the neon-y quality put me off a bit. Then I stumbled over this Kooba Elisha in lemon yellow... and she was IT! Exactly what I was looking for (and less expensive too): soft and smooshy, lots of inside and 2 outside pockets, comfy handles that fit over the shoulder, not much blingy hardware, a cute bow...  Here she is!


----------



## firstclass1

CONGRATS again, dear lil sis *'C' south....*  to both of your last purchases: the yellow Kooba and also the beautiful black MiuMiu - I love them both, they are so different in style and colour and a perfect additional to your already AMAZING bag-collection . Well done sweety  ! (I especially adore your modeling-pic) ...


----------



## yangyang

Gotta love LV33
And that is so not a _small_ collection.


----------



## leesee

Nirvana


----------



## CleoCouture

Great collection!  I love your new Miu Miu!  Very hip!  And your Green Bal!  Nice!   
That picture of all the Blue Balenciaga's left me speechless!  What an amazing collectioN!


----------



## onemoredoor

south-of-france said:


> Thank you SweetPurple, Samia and Martina_Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the elusive blueberry Bbag... it's the perfect dark blue color



I love this bag. definitely a gorgeous color


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *meeeks*, *wklara78*, *danae *(yes, it's very lightweight, like a Balenciaga, and the leather is so supple, soft and smooshy, also thick, and if you like soft and smooth, you can't go wrong with this! ), dear big sis *firstclass1 *(thank you for your sweet compliments, they make me blush ), *yangyang*, *leesee *(thanks! the EB is not with me anymore but she found a great new home!), *CleoCouture*, and *onemoredoor*!

I love it that everybody has a different favorite!


----------



## snoopylaughs

love the color of the blue epi noe, and that it's discontinued, very cute!


----------



## andriennelicious

i  your black miu miu. it looks great on you!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *snoopylaughs *and *andriennelicious*!


----------



## south-of-france

This is for those of you who were - like me - very skeptical of s/s 2008 leather. Here's my sky blue, which has been in rotation since March 2008. I got her in a trade and she was a bit dry and too veiny for me, and also a bit too glossy, but I really liked the vibrant color, and now she is breaking in and getting very silky!   
Here is proof:

Earlier... not so great (I prefer silky smooth, pillowy leather):







Now: silky and getting drapey 











She also hasn't faded or yellowed at all. But I store all my bags in a dark, dry place.








So my 2 cts. are don't discount the leather just because it doesn't look great in the beginning, but of course it's great to find leather that's perfect to begin with :okay:


----------



## thaibridedotcom

very nice! like the color!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *thaibridedotcom*!


----------



## south-of-france

imashopaholic said:


> I'm in LVoe with all of your Louis Vuitton pieces, especially the watercolour belt.



Thank you, it has become one of my faves, I wear it very often. I've never tried an LV belt before but this one fits just about anything!  I hope the rumour is true that they will come out with a marron watercolor speedy soon!!!


----------



## south-of-france

yangyang said:


> Gotta love LV33
> And that is so not a _small_ collection.



Thanks! Lol, I did change the title though!  
I'm also re-evaluating my collection right now, trying to streamline a bit


----------



## jelts

WOW! You've got a lovely collection of bags! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

You have a fantastic Blue family of balenciaga bags!! I love them all!!


----------



## milkia

very nice stuff!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *jelts*, *londondolly *and *milkia*!


----------



## south-of-france

Today I found this gorgeous Twiggy and its matching mini coin purse   She already looks broken in but she came straight from the dustbag and the back room and is brand new! She has the greatest leather... here she is !


----------



## south-of-france

She deserves more pics!


----------



## Martina_Italy

South, the new Twiggy is TDF!! You're right, the leather seems so soft..and the color is gorgeous! What year is it from?


----------



## spylove22

Wow your sky blue looks great now! And LOVE the twiggy too!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *Martina_Italy* (she's from fall 2007) and *spylove22*!


----------



## south-of-france

Sahara City (Spring 2008)  She has soft, drapey leather and it's the only light neutral so far working for me. Just amazing and chic...  :okay:


----------



## slinks

Gorgeous bag, *south-of-france*!

How about some modeling pics?


----------



## Voodoo

You have a divine collection SOF!!!!


----------



## JA_UK

I love the colour and texture!


----------



## SweetPurple

Great new additions! I love the Miu Miu, twiggy and the sahara city. And amazing how you transformed that SB city ~ beautiful!


----------



## south-of-france

slinks said:


> Gorgeous bag, *south-of-france*!
> 
> How about some modeling pics?



*Thank you all*  and these are for you 'A' *slinks*:


----------



## slinks

Truly impressed at your ability to hold a pose


----------



## Samia

Love the new addition! She is gorgeous and so summery! Congrats


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you 'A' *slinks *(LOL!) and *Samia*! 

Today I found this IMHO gorgeous silvery steel/plomb 2007 chèvre Twiggy on sale here (which means just a little less $$$ than in the US because Bbags are a lot more expensive here... but still!) YAY!! She has that pillowy-chewy non-veiny leather I !!!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great pics!  Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *LV&Lexus07*!


----------



## firstclass1

I'm seriously speechless and drooling over your last purchases   they are so GORGEOUS !! Big CONGRATS dear lil sis* 'C' south.....* - I really adore your whole bag- and accessoire-collection , just perfect !!!


----------



## jelts

Such lovely additions to your collection! I love your new City! Congratulations!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Congrats on the new additions, love them both!
You did great modeling pics of the Sahara!!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dear big sis 'I' *firstclass1*, *jelts*, and *Martina_Italy*! 

A few bags and accessories have left... LV azur Speedy 30, LV fawn agenda PM, Chanel yellow lambskin wallet, Chanel denim cabas, Balenciaga vert foncé Day...  But I finally found a pre-loved LV Deauville with honey patina (I think I'll add a shoulder strap though) and a Chanel black leather modern chain that's on the way 

Here's the classic Deauville


----------



## ballerina

Superbe Balenciaga


----------



## south-of-france

^ Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Samia

I love the new twiggy, the leather looks so yummy. Congrats
Love the LV too, the patina on it is beautiful


----------



## handbag addict

Simply amazing!!! Love all your Bal bags!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *Samia *and *handbag addict*!


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow, you have some amazing bags (Bal's in particular). Love your collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you imashopaholic! 

I finally got around to taking the pics of my new-to-me Chanel modern chain leather tote  I've been wearing her a lot, she has a rocker feel to her that I like and is a bit of a classic at the same time IMO... 

Pics:


----------



## Martina_Italy

the new Chanel!!!


----------



## speedy7

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Samia

The new Chanel is tdf!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you *Martina_Italy*, *speedy7 *and *Samia *for stopping by again and your lovely comments!


----------



## south-of-france

Balenciaga Shopper Caramel '05


----------



## south-of-france

Galliera PM  :


----------



## ch33klet

lovely collection! lots of LV & balenciaga! my fave is still the red chanel. it's elegant & timeless. also the balenciaga sahara! gorgeous!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

ohh the trocadero has nice patina! Great collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you both!


----------



## Martina_Italy

the Galliera's pics!!


----------



## south-of-france

^Thanks! It looks a bit risky but it wasn't... until later, when a wave got me on the beach and I fell flat on my butt. WITH my Galliera.


----------



## Martina_Italy

south-of-france said:


> ^Thanks! It looks a bit risky but it wasn't... until later, when a wave got me on the beach and I fell flat on my butt. WITH my Galliera.




OMG, hope your Galliera is doing well after this!!


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, astoundingly it is! She held up really well, the black marks from the hardware are bugging me though!


----------



## south-of-france

Balenciaga Argent SGH City, 2008 F/W Pre-Collection, she is just gorgeous to me!   All the way from Las Vegas, and my first SGH bag other than the Day! I think she will look great with blacks, greys, white, jeans...  Please excuse the casual weekend outfit! Pics:


----------



## south-of-france

More pics!


----------



## south-of-france

And a couple of sunlight pics:


----------



## frenchyfind

love all your bags.............thanks for posting all the pics.....such an inspiration.....


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thanks frenchyfind!


----------



## accio sacculus

*south-of-france*!  LOVE your new Argent SGH City!  Just gorgeous and she looks fabulous on you!    Congrats!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Your Cherry Blossom limited edition are really nice did you get them in France?


----------



## south-of-france

No, I got the cherry blossoms in neighboring Switzerland! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## anitos

Wow, I love your collection, especially everything Balenciaga. Hey,  I have the same cherry blossom pochette.  I never use her though, too afraid of getting her dirty (which is kind of sad!).


----------



## bluefish

Love your pics! Your new Argent Bal is a beauty!


----------



## May22

Love your latest purchase ... so gorgeous


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you anitos (please use your CB pochette, I've worn her rarely too but she is worth it!), leema183 and May 22! 

Here are 2 sunlight pics... and with all the talk of turquoise '08 fading, I wanted to show it's not always the case! I've had her since April and she still looks electric! So there's hope...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great additions to your fab collection.


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks talldrnkofwater!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

What a lovely collection! 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oB4Q7Ze7AU8/SP-a3UC6_dI/AAAAAAAAALc/1X8wB_-sf9U/s1600-h/IMG_0203_l.jpg


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you MissPinkBarbie!


----------



## south-of-france

06 dark olive/marron Twiggy (she does have more olive tones than in the pictures):
















2007 vert foncé City (much greener in sunlight)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














:


----------



## itsmyobsession

your collection is breathtaking!

keep them coming...you have great taste...!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you itsmyobsession


----------



## Alaska

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww---give miss aqua a squeeze for me~~~!!!

Love your thread SOF!!!


----------



## AmourCouture

Your collection had me on the edge of my seat!  I Love it...all of it!  Every last one!  I am dying for the Chanel Modern Chain and ALL of your LV!  And your Balenciaga rainbow in hues of blue is beautiful and must be displayed like a work of art!


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thanks Alaska dear!  The aqua First is no longer with me though, she found a good home right here in Switzerland!

Thanks AmourCouture, you make me blush! :shame:


----------



## Joke

wow, love all the new additions!!!
and great to see another Eva Green avatar


----------



## freshmess

I love your collection!


----------



## fobobina

Wow, just got thru your entire thread. You have a gorgeous collection. My favorites are all your blue Bbags, the photo of them reminds me of a really nice string of turquoise beads. Also the photo of your Galleria on the beach outcrop is so calming, you took an excellent photo, it could be in a magazine. 
Enjoy your bags!


----------



## drati

Hi SOF.

Love all your recent additions, esp all those lovely twiggies.

I am admiring your vf city and your marron twiggy. How do the colours compare IRL? I imagine that vf has much more green in it, is this so? Is marron more of a brown? It's f/w 06, isn't it?

TIA.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

south-of-france said:


> And a couple of sunlight pics:


 
this bag is hearstoppingly gorgeous.... I love it!!!


----------



## south-of-france

@ Joke, freshmess, fobobina - thank you so much! 

@ drati - yes, the VF city is more of a dark olive green color with brown undertones, and the '06 marron Twiggy (also called "dark olive" I think) is a mid- to dark color with olive green undertones. Since I read somewhere they might discontinue the Twiggy (so far it hasn't proven true though!), I usually take the chance when I can get one at a good price, especially in an older color and gorgeous leather.

@ daisyrockyrosie, thank you! Being all grey/silver-y somehow makes it an "ethereal" and less blingy combination which I like and use.

:


----------



## drati

Thanks SOF. Both are gorgeous and yours look like they have great leather.


----------



## paije

wow ~ your collection is gorgeous, I love the Mirage, and your rainbow of bal bags!!! Are you buying anything from the roses range?


----------



## south-of-france

^Thanks, those are among my faves too! 

I haven't seen the LV roses yet, I might be interested in a pochette or stole, but only if they're not that pop-bright.

Here's my newest addition, 2006 grenat Twiggy and Twiggy group shots:


----------



## south-of-france

Grenat Twiggy pics


----------



## Martina_Italy

^This is such a great yummy color..congrats!


----------



## LVuittonLover

south-of-france said:


> Galliera PM  :


 
*Awesome pics!*


----------



## The tall one

great collection love all the blues


----------



## dollfie-lover

Amazing collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Martina_Italy, LVuittonLover, The tall one and dollfie-lover! 

My newest addition, 2009 LV Stephen Sprouse roses pochette  I would like to get a long strap for her to wear her cross-body. Right now, I'm wearing her with the Roxbury strap.


----------



## danae

Love the sprouse roses, s-o-f! I'm thinking of getting a stole or a scarf.


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks danae!  A stole would be gorgeous, the Sprouse scarves are the best scarves I've ever had!

I have several additions to add but need to take pics first


----------



## south-of-france

Ok here they come:

Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Roses Neverfull MM:


----------



## south-of-france

Next... Louis Vuitton Motard Runway Clutch:


----------



## south-of-france

And last but not least both of my Gerard Darel 24 h bags. I got them in Paris this year! 











That's it for now!! I just sold a Balenciaga and I'm trying to trim my collection further.


----------



## lilcorinthian

Love love LOVE your magenta Day!!!  Only halfway through, but your collection is stunning! Congratulations on so many beautiful pieces!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Ok, finally got to the end! Love your Gerard Darel bags! And your Bal collection is TDF  Thank you for sharing all of your beautiful bags!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw thank you!


----------



## Givenchyman

I love your Noes! The vintage epi colors are always awesome to see. Your entire collection is great, Im also liking that motard clutch very chic


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much Givenchyman!


----------



## prisma

Love your GSH Argent City- too beautiful for words


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thanks prisma!


----------



## south-of-france

My fave LV bags right now:


----------



## south-of-france

More... 
















I used the Graffiti bandeau as a strap adornment and protection  I found I never really wore it otherwise


----------



## bextasy

very nice additions!!!!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Fantastic additions!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you both!


----------



## The tall one

that's it now i need not just want a damier galliera for the summer!


----------



## wklara78

WOW SOF i love LOVE  love this bag... its stunningly gorgeous!! .. you are one very lucky girl... the balenciaga work in grey with giant silver hardware...  thanks for sharing your wonderful collection 











[/QUOTE]


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## gina2328

I love your LV's!


----------



## ladakini

Love your collection. Coveting more than a few pieces.


----------



## n2chanel

Dont you just love cherry blossoms?


----------



## SweetPurple

Love your Galliera twins!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you so much gina2328, ladakini, n2chanel () and SweetPurple!


----------



## Antubella

Hi south!!! I'm here checking if your bouton d'or city is arrived..
I'm curious to see the the brighter ray of sun of your gorgeous collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks for checking!  She will be here in a day or two, fingers crossed!!


----------



## too_cute

wow, gorgeous collection! exceptional really.


----------



## goldbundles

wow to that beautiful gray work balenciaga.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you too_cute and goldbundles! 

Here she is, I finally got around to taking pics! Balenciaga Bouton d'Or City, SS 2008 with beautiful leather. The perfect summer bag. I'm using her much more than I thought!  






Very smooshy already!


----------



## Martina_Italy

south-of-france said:


> Very smooshy already!





This is the perfect summer color..cannot wait to see action pics!!!


----------



## scarcici

Awesome collection ! TDF ! Congrats!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you Martina_Italy  and scarcici! 

I took a few mod pics with my iPhone:
















Sorry for the crappy quality!


----------



## south-of-france

After careful deliberation, I got a new workhorse bag I ! LV Tivoli GM, made in the first week of May 2009!


----------



## dyyong

i have went to heaven by just browsing your collection, but i especially drooling over the 07 violet step!!! 

THANK YOU for sharing your collection



south-of-france said:


> Modeling pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/here-she-you-helped-me-decide-my-violine-185266.html


----------



## Martina_Italy

south-of-france said:


> I took a few mod pics with my iPhone:




Great bag!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you dyyong and Martina_Italy!  I have to take the violet out for a spin again soon... in the fall at the latest!


----------



## penjaxn

Hi s-o-f, just went thru your entire thread here and have to say your collection is AWESOME!  Like you, I was first an LV LoVer for years and venturing out in search of more COLOR, just discovered Bal a few months ago. All beautiful pieces you have!!   You even have my Bal HG, the Argent GSH City


----------



## Tasi

I'm loving your collection!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thank you penjaxn and Tasi!  I really like the argent city but don't wear her that much, I wonder why that is! She's less bling-y than most of the GH bags IMHO, but quite heavy. I'll have to take her out again soon, when it stops snowing!


----------



## RamonaSkye

A truly amazing collection - I love them all! Congrats!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!


----------



## notoriousliz

Your collection is spectacular!


----------



## dior2k5

what a beautiful collection ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## CMM

Fabulous collection! Love the diversity.


----------



## sbelle

Love your pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fashion_mom1

nice collection


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks so much!


----------



## AdamAlex

very nice collection!!


----------



## south-of-france

Aww thanks!!


----------



## lenzo1200

amazing collection!!!  i'm seriously jealous!


----------



## girl12532

Nice collection!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!
I haven't posted in this thread sine 2010! :weird:
Well apart from getting a few Balenciaga bags (seafoam Twiggy!) and jackets (navy and ardoise silver zips), these two LVs are my newest additions:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/live-reveal-of-two-new-vernis-color-lovelies-742480.html


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I'm loving this color so much but to be honest I love the scenic background in one of the pics.


----------



## Thecoordinator1

Cute


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you both


----------



## south-of-france

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-first-part-time-i-3-sahara-rggh-754211.html Balenciaga Sahara RGGH PT, here's a pic, more in the link


----------



## DonnaHawk

Great collection all around... size, color & style....Love it


----------



## jooon

You have an amazing collection of turquoise Bals    ! I am drooling all over my keyboard now and am positively turquoise with envy! 

From one turquoise lover to another, can you help me out a bit? I'm thinking of getting my first turquoise Bal and am not sure what to go for. I tend to prefer a turquoise with a little more green in it and your comparison pics have been so helpful! The last time I bought a turquoise, I didn't do much research and ended up with something too blue for my liking ('10 Cyclade). Now I want to be very sure before I buy something.

What would you say is the difference between Lagon, '07 Aquamarine and '05 Turquoise? I'm wondering if I should take the easy way out (get a Lagon now) or do it the hard way and trawl the internet for a pre-loved '05 or '07 to pop up for sale. 

What do you think?


----------



## luvluv

Your collection is absolutely breathtaking!


----------

